# krone 6210



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone run a krone 6210, 20 foot cut. I'm thinking about getting one but don't know it that or weather would be better. The krone will fold and go through smaller gates which wide headers can't go through. Anyone have any ideas which they like better? Thanks


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry spell check on my tablet messed that all up instead of weather I meant Swather. I didn't know if a swather would do better than the krone 6210 only benefit to the Krone is being able to fit through smaller gates as I do custom baling for people but I need to cut more at a time thanks


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't have one. But I like the idea of the krone machine. Cut a lot at a time and have two swaths instead of one to increase drying. That machine and the butterfly mowers will be my next move if I really expand my hay acres.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you I was thinking about that, I wonder if anyone here uses one? Anyone? The only down fall around where I live is that if it isn't JD green it doesn't hold a resale value, so I've been trying to stay with JD. If there's a noticible difference I may not care if it holds it's value though.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

We have bought but, have not yet ran the EC6210 Krone mower. We bought this mower in the event one of our tractors with a front 3 pt goes down and the loaner tractor we get doesn't have a front 3 pt. We like this setup better than a swather for several reasons. First you can do something else with the tractor when you are not cutting hay, the narrow transport to get into the small gates, two 10' cutter bars will follow the ground better than one large 15' head, the ease of transporting this down the road than a swather, and laying down two 10' identical swaths make it easy for the rake man.

As far as resale value is concerned I don't know which would be better. If your local JD dealer doesn't sell a lot of swathers then it might be a pain to get rid of that unit when the time comes. As for the EC6210 it really is going to come down to appearance when you go to trade it in. If it looks like its been through hell than good luck but, if you keep it nice and clean it should do pretty well.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

What tractor are you pulling it with or going to. What HP would you reccomend to drag it. Most of our ground is mainl flat with a few terraces in some fields. Thanks


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You may find the Krone is enough better than JD to get your JD dealer to carry Krone.

You may be able to modify a Krone Mower Conditioner to spread the hay out behind the machine to cover at least 80% of the ground. * Do not worry about a tire running over the hay. *

I modified my 20 year old NH 411 to cover >77% of the ground,


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

CBarM said:


> What tractor are you pulling it with or going to. What HP would you reccomend to drag it. Most of our ground is mainl flat with a few terraces in some fields. Thanks


Welll we got a couple Fendt tractors that might take turns pulling it from 145 pto hp to 240. We are also going to try it on a Case 125. Don't know if it will pull it or not but, we are going to see. The book recommends 145 pto hp so I would probably go with something in that range or a little bit bigger.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> You may find the Krone is enough better than JD to get your JD dealer to carry Krone.
> 
> You may be able to modify a Krone Mower Conditioner to spread the hay out behind the machine to cover at least 80% of the ground. * Do not worry about a tire running over the hay. *
> 
> I modified my 20 year old NH 411 to cover >77% of the ground,


No need to do any major modifications on the Krone to get it to spread wide. Just open the forming shields wide open and if that is not enough the mowers come with some fins that you can install (two bolts a fin and holes already manufactured drilled) to spread it even wider.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

My JD dealer carries Krone they aren't experienced though with that cutter.
I have a krone 323 I keep as a backup in case my mock breaks down. I do like the fact that it makes two 10 foot swaths versus one big one for faster dry down times. I've never seen a 6210 here in TX they're mainly way north, is why I'm trying to ask opinions on it. I like krone they cut really well, only thing I got against them is the one piece cutter bar. Here hog rooting and fire ant mounds are hard on them if you bend a blade and don't hear it ticking it'll wear into the cutter bar then a very costly repair. I've found that out on my krone two years ago.

Most my fields are in Johnson, Hill, Hood, and Ellis county for an area reference.


----------



## Joppit (Sep 4, 2015)

CBarM said:


> My JD dealer carries Krone they aren't experienced though with that cutter.
> I have a krone 323 I keep as a backup in case my mock breaks down. I do like the fact that it makes two 10 foot swaths versus one big one for faster dry down times. I've never seen a 6210 here in TX they're mainly way north, is why I'm trying to ask opinions on it. I like krone they cut really well, only thing I got against them is the one piece cutter bar. Here hog rooting and fire ant mounds are hard on them if you bend a blade and don't hear it ticking it'll wear into the cutter bar then a very costly repair. I've found that out on my krone two years ago.
> 
> Most my fields are in Johnson, Hill, Hood, and Ellis county for an area reference.


We have several of these 6210's running down here in Texas, it looks like by the counties you listed your nearest Krone dealer is Brazos Valley Equipment or Bramlett Implement. Brazos has sold some bigger ticket items, Bramlett has as well. Bramlett knows more about the product and has sent more tech's to Krone school. Go up there and ask for Cody, he knows quite a bit about Krone disk mowers.

Best Regards


----------

